# 1.4 turbo ECU pinouts needed



## aquasurf (Apr 4, 2015)

Update:
One dealer kindly helped me by providing wiring diagrams. They mostly matched my ECU and wiring plugs with the exception of 3 wires shown in the diagrams but missing from my wiring (see Picture 1 and Picture 2). 
I am confused as to why my ECU has no wires for signals from the speed sensor? Do other Cruze 1.4 Turbo 6M/T ECUs have these 3 wires connected or not?


----------



## devoh (Apr 15, 2016)

This is late and just a guess, but it could be that the speed sensor is for the automatic transmissions. I know in these cars, the transmissions generally have their own speed sensors.


----------

